# Hgh



## Sp85 (Jan 29, 2016)

Whats the best gh around at the minute been offered hygetropin black tops really cheap but swaying more towards genxtropin or pharmacoms gh off what ive read


----------



## Ekcabe (Nov 26, 2019)

Lilly is the best from my experience


----------



## Sp85 (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks for the reply, isn't lilys highly faked


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

A lot of HGH is faked or relabeled generic Chinese


----------



## theyouth (Mar 25, 2014)

36iu or 18iu Lilly's are about the only one is trust theres a reason not many sellers have them an everywhere flooded with 72ius


----------



## 90537 (Oct 11, 2019)

The Genxtropin I'm currently using is on par with some of the best growth I've used.

Massively faked now so try and find yourself a decent contact over there and buy it yourself instead of using the middle man.

Danny.


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

Yeah, Genxtropin is solid. Looked a bit cheap when it arrived, but it's very decent. Some may disagree, but it's up there with ansomone in my opinion....just a lot less expensive.


----------



## LethweiUK (Apr 11, 2019)

Red Ansomone..I've been using it for 6 months now at 4iU/day.

My joints feel really good, I look younger! Great skin, recovery from training is quicker, little fat loss, feel good, quality muscle growth.

I don't get any strength or performance enhancement from it.

It does stimulate testosterone production direct at the testis not via the pituitary gland.

Proposed other benefits are improved renal and cognitive function but I guess that's difficult to gauge.

Downsides... cell proliferation which can be avoided I believe with fractured 176-191 aminos?

Insulin sides? Haven't experienced any yet!


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Ansomone. I've only used the red 40iu kits.

Cant comment on the blue 100iu kits.


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Had bloods on the hygene after having to swap due to Ansomone not being in stock, been on Ansomone 2 years I think and had bloods when i started that too, I trust my source but was skeptical as Ansomone is pharma and hygene isn't in my opinion,

Well anyway was very surprised a with results as they pretty much match up with my Ansomone bloods, taking in account the variables based on time of injection etc


----------



## Johnsmith1980 (Feb 8, 2016)

Towel said:


> Had bloods on the hygene after having to swap due to Ansomone not being in stock, been on Ansomone 2 years I think and had bloods when i started that too, I trust my source but was skeptical as Ansomone is pharma and hygene isn't in my opinion,
> 
> Well anyway was very surprised a with results as they pretty much match up with my Ansomone bloods, taking in account the variables based on time of injection etc
> 
> View attachment 180331


 Is this the green tops 200iu kits?


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Johnsmith1980 said:


> Is this the green tops 200iu kits?


 No 100iu black tops mate but think they're the same, has hygene in bottom right hand corner.


----------



## Garryspoon (Oct 2, 2018)

Towel said:


> No 100iu black tops mate but think they're the same, has hygene in bottom right hand corner.


 Probably the most consistent and authentic GH on the market for years I personally feel. Also as you don't mistake it with the tribal hyge they're superb and very well in line with the stated 10iu vial.

Out of interest have you tried their anabolic range?


----------



## Phil_tuggins (Jan 20, 2020)

Only ever used nordtropin. Wouldn't entertain generic GH. Better off saving your money and being able to run 3-4ius pharma for 4-6 months then 10ius generic


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Phil_tuggins said:


> Only ever used nordtropin. Wouldn't entertain generic GH. Better off saving your money and being able to run 3-4ius pharma for 4-6 months then 10ius generic


 Well bloods show that's utter bollocks :lol:


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

Towel said:


> Well bloods show that's utter bollocks :lol:


 Thumbs up


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

Towel said:


> Had bloods on the hygene after having to swap due to Ansomone not being in stock, been on Ansomone 2 years I think and had bloods when i started that too, I trust my source but was skeptical as Ansomone is pharma and hygene isn't in my opinion,
> 
> Well anyway was very surprised a with results as they pretty much match up with my Ansomone bloods, taking in account the variables based on time of injection etc
> 
> View attachment 180331


 How many iu per day was that reading off?


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Oldnewb said:


> How many iu per day was that reading off?


 I don't take it everyday I take it 3x a week, that was after a 10iu jab


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

Towel said:


> I don't take it everyday I take it 3x a week, that was after a 10iu jab


 Refrigeration is a problem so I'll probably do the same


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

LethweiUK said:


> Red Ansomone..I've been using it for 6 months now at 4iU/day.
> 
> My joints feel really good, I look younger! Great skin, recovery from training is quicker, little fat loss, feel good, quality muscle growth.
> 
> ...


 I didnt know about the hgh and testosterone relationship.

Does hgh stimulate/promote testosterone release to any notable degree?


----------



## Bigtalldavo2017 (Oct 8, 2017)

Hgh does not have any effect on testosterone or stimulating test, that's absolute bulls__t

It's hcg that simulates testosterone release, and as for performance enhancement, obviously hgh doesn't do that, not like other peds,hgh gives you muscle hyplasia, the creation of new muscles cells, and is a potent fat burner, spreads up healing ect, but defo not a testosterone booster.


----------



## Bigtalldavo2017 (Oct 8, 2017)

Dannyb0yb said:


> I didnt know about the hgh and testosterone relationship.
> 
> Does hgh stimulate/promote testosterone release to any notable degree?


 It doesn't mate hgh has no effect on testosterone what so ever, it's absolute bull,hcg is the only real testosterone booster, but hgh has no such effect at all


----------



## Bigtalldavo2017 (Oct 8, 2017)

LethweiUK said:


> Red Ansomone..I've been using it for 6 months now at 4iU/day.
> 
> My joints feel really good, I look younger! Great skin, recovery from training is quicker, little fat loss, feel good, quality muscle growth.
> 
> ...


 That's bull! Hgh doesn't stimulate testosterone at all!! Only compound that really does that is (hcg) allso hgh wouldn't have an effect on performance, it's not a steroid


----------



## RDX (Mar 29, 2021)

UK Peptides 176-191 Frag HGH.


----------

